
We must not let the Orlando nightclub terror further strangle our liberties - sinak
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jun/13/chelsea-manning-civil-liberties-orlando-terrorism
======
internaut
It's probably best to censor all Orlando related news.

It's not that I'm unsympathetic but it's too emotive for partisans at the
moment.

~~~
CelestialTeapot
Yes, this is true. Emotion gives us such wonderful discourse on the internet,
and in the legislature, laws like the "PATRIOT" act. Though one must wonder,
exactly when is the best time to discuss solutions to the problem(s) at hand?
It's hard to schedule rational time with the constant news cycle of tragedy
after election run up to the next tragedy, ad nauseam. At some point, people
need to decide if this is the type of society we want to live in for the rest
of our lives.

~~~
internaut
Just to clarify, I meant censoring this news on HN, not the broader internet
communities and certainly not those concerned with politics.

> Though one must wonder, exactly when is the best time to discuss solutions
> to the problem(s) at hand?

I don't know the answer, only that it's not immediately in the aftermath.

Flamewars occur like flash floods and anything that slows down participation
works.

A modest pause of 60 seconds before a comment can be submitted could work. An
alternative is a preview function becoming forced (when a flamewar is
detected) which requests your acknowledgement that you're not fanning the
flames. I'd use a speed sign picture as a visual aid.

"Why," asked Washington, "did you just now pour that coffee into your saucer,
before drinking?"

"To cool it," answered Jefferson, "my throat is not made of brass."

"Even so," rejoined Washington, "we pour our legislation into the senatorial
saucer to cool it."

